# Question for the Canadians on this board



## TrippyTom (Oct 19, 2005)

How was your Thanksgiving?


----------



## NateO (Oct 19, 2005)

Great, mate.

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Rank (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't know anyone here who is celebrating thanksgiving...
I don't know for other provinces, but not in Quebec...
however, I've used this 3 days weekend to visit friends and family in Montréal witch is about 3 hours from where I live...


----------



## NateO (Oct 25, 2005)

Really? Theoretically speaking, it’s a national holiday in Canada…   

See the following:

http://www.pch.gc.ca/progs/cpsc-ccsp/jfa-ha/action_e.cfm

http://www.pch.gc.ca/progs/cpsc-ccsp/jfa-ha/action_f.cfm


----------

